# Jug bands, early 1900's music, hobo folk



## absurdtoast (May 8, 2010)

Hey, anyone like Jug bands, music from the 1900's-1930's and the folk that was sang by hobo's during that time?

I'm really into all of it and even bought a washboard and am trying to learn to play. Jug bands are pretty awesome!
Anyway I just thought Id share some cool music and see if anyone else has some suggestions.

I like a lot of working class socialist folk from the early 1900's by Joe Hill.


I like the Texas drifter, Goebal Reeves. Famous for writing Hobo's lullaby which has been covered by Woody Guthrie and a bunch of others.
This is a great song, he was also known for his yodeling.



 Basically I like a lot of older folk and even some country from that time.
If anyone likes train songs this is a great album with classic train songs:
Amazon.com: Train 45: Railroad Songs Of The Early 1900s: Various Artists: Music

I like guys like Utah Phillips, Cisco Houston, Pete Seeger, Joe Glazer, Bob Dylan, Phil Ochs, Billy Bragg and a few others.

As for awesome older jug bands I like a lot. Stuff like Cannon's Jug Stompers, Jack Kelly & His South Memphis Jug Band, Memphis Jug Band, Mugwumps. 

Then good blues, guys like Mississippi John Hurt, Leadbelly, Robert Johnson etc.

The anthology of American folk is just amazing and really has a lot on it.
Anthology of American Folk Music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So I am just looking for stuff in the same vein. Cool train hopping hobo music from the depression and back. Song suggestions, bands, hobo's who played folk, any cool music from that time period. There are plenty of cool bands today like Inkwell Rhythm Makers, Hail Seizures, Hobo Gobbelins, Gogol Bordello, Bayonet the wounded, Sour Mash Hug Band, and Blackbird Raum and a few others that I really like. If anyone likes any other ones, I'm always looking for new cool music.

Hopefully there isn't a jug band/early 1900's hobo folk/blues thread already, but I didn't see one. If there is just delete this.


----------

